# Ma può burlarmi ancor.



## Satine15

Ciao,

qu'est-ce que burlarsi veux dire ici ? (Le reste, je le comprends.)
Vorrei e non vorrei,
  Mi trema un poco il cor.
  Felice, è ver, sarei,
  Ma può burlarmi ancor.
(C'est la réponse de Zerlina a Don Giovanni qui essaie de la convaincre de coucher avec lui dans l'opéra de Mozart.)
Merci d'avance 
S.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Satine,
_Burlare_ (*CLIC*), verbe transitif signifie _tromper. _Donc:J'ai le coeur qui frémit un peu.
Heureuse, c'est vrai, je serais,
Mais il (le coeur) peut encore me tromper.​Okay?


----------



## Satine15

Merci beaucoup, matoupaschat !


----------



## stellamy

Bonjour Satine 15. Qu'en pensez de:  se moquer de, ridiculiser  ??


----------



## matoupaschat

Non, Stellamy, désolé, ici cela ne marche pas, simplement parce que comme indiqué dans le lien du message #2, "burlarmi" = "burlare qualcuno" transitivo. Vedi Treccani:
*burlare* v. tr. e intr. [der. di burla] . –​


[*=1]tr. Fare oggetto d’una burla: b. il prossimo; non mi burli?; raggirare, ingannare:ci ha burlati tutti quanti.
Ciao !


----------



## Edurne19

*Jouer des tours* forse ?


----------



## papafava

j'avais toujours cru que le sujet de "...ma può burlarmi ancor" c'était don giovanni lui-meme, non pas le coeur!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Papafava,
Ci avevo pensato anch'io, ma, siccome in epoca usavano tutti il "voi" (e il "tu"), c'è poco dubbio in proposito. Confermato dal testo del brano in oggetto (La ci darem la mano), anche dalle traduzioni francesi del libretto.


----------

